# L128 Pleco



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I just picked up a L128 Pleco yesterday from work. He's so f*cking awesome! Cost me a prettty penny for such a fish but I don't care. I've wanted this guy for months now. As soon as I get some pics I'll post em.

Can anyone give me the name of this little fellow and also doesn anyone know how big he gets? I do have a pic of a L128 that I will post here but it's not the one I just bought. 
Thanks in advance.

Bobbie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, nice purchase!!!









L128 is also known as Blue Phantom Pleco, and its scientific name is _Ancistrinae sp._ - PlanetCatfish link
It's a very close relative (possibly even the same species) as the L200 (aka. Green Pleco, Lemon Spotted [Green] Pleco, Green Phantom Pleco) - PlanetCatfish link

Note: they do get larger than what PlanetCatfish says: at least 10".


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice pleco


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome Pleco, I like the colors!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome find. congrats on the new fish


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

He is sweet, I just couldn't resist buying him.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WOW very cool, post more pics PLZ! Bigger ones? What have you started to feed him?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WOW very cool, post more pics PLZ! Bigger ones? What have you started to feed him?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice plec


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

great purchase


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Sweet pleco! They're known as the blue spotted or blue plantom pleco.


----------

